# Wide Format throw distance calculation



## keithkeat (Mar 7, 2013)

Do anyone know how to calculate WIDE format Screen.....
As i know 4:3 is base on the Width of the screen..... then how about WIDE format..
Pls Help


----------



## metti (Mar 7, 2013)

It's always based on the width of the screen regardless of aspect ratio. Throw ratio indicates # of feet of throw per 1' of screen width


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 7, 2013)

keithkeat said:


> Do anyone know how to calculate WIDE format Screen.....
> As i know 4:3 is base on the Width of the screen..... then how about WIDE format..
> Pls Help


Might be 16:9, might be anything you want it to be, as there's no set standard definition for "WIDE format." I just finished a show where the screen was 120' wide but only 25? high (Four 16:9 projectors across with edge blending.)



There's a link to a calculator at the wiki entry aspect ratio. See also 16:9, 4:3 or 2.35:1 - What is the best screen format? . Does that help?
.


----------



## museav (Mar 8, 2013)

You may have to be careful with this as throw distance is based on the projected image width, which may be different than the screen width or the used image width. Whether it is brightness or throw distance, you have to consider the actual overall image created and not just the portion of that image used. The same screen filled by a 16:9, 16:10 or 4:3 native projector with the same ratio lens could result in different throw distances for each because although the screen may be the same size, the related actual projected image size required to fill that screen could vary for each projector.

A simple example, getting a 3' high image or filling a 4' wide by 3' high screen would require a 4' wide image from a 4:3 format projector, a 4.8' wide image for a 16:10 projector and a 5.33' wide image with a 16:9 projector, three different projected image widths and thus three different throw distances even if the screen stayed the same size.

With projectors that don't come with standard lenses you may also have to watch out for the fact that due to the internal optics and the native format the same lens may have different throw ratios on different projectors.

Most projector manufacturers provide throw distance charts for each projector if not throw distance calculator apps or software and I try to always use those. Or you can try the generic one at Projection Calculator Pro - Projector to Screen Distance


----------



## keithkeat (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks .. brad... ur comment really helpful


----------

